# Feeding guidelines?



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My 7 month old golden eats 2 cups of food between 3 - 4 times a day. Do you think thats too much? He isnt fed anything but kibble, except training treats which the trainer thinks he likes too much, he accused me of not feeding him enough at home! I was upset. He's fed James Wellbeloved but Im having to switch to a cheaper brand due to losing my job. Ill be feeding Skinners (possibly Lamb&Rice Sensitive as he cant tolerate chicken, ham,beef,eggs or maize) what ingredients should I look for &at what percentages for his age?


----------



## NancyJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Perdie,

I don't know how much to feed a 7 month old, but does your vet have a nutritionist on staff? Mine does and I've found it incredibly helpful!

Nancy


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure on the brands as I don't feed kibble myself... but you could look for a high quality food that's higher in fats to see how that works for him. Storee for example was eating 4 pounds of food a day, which is at least three times what she should have had for her size - more than the other two combined in fact. And, she was horribly thin with all bones showing. I had to add grains and fats to her meat and bones, and even then she gained slowly. Then at 22 months of age, she started to fill out and looks like she's gained 15 lbs in 2 months. 

All but one of her littermates ate a lot less (1-2 pounds) and would be slightly chunky at that (one littermate was the same, needed fats and grains added). 

When you do look for food, keep in mind that the more expensive kibble usually has more calories per cup, so you'd feed less - look at the calorie content when you are deciding on what to feed him.

Lana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am not familiar with foods in England but this site is a good guide in determining a "quality" food.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts
As far as taking the advice of your vet, if they sell food don't ask them as they have a vested interest to steer you thir way. Not saying what they are selling is not quality but just a conflict of interest.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scrabble is over 2 and I also find it difficult to know which food to try and everybody has their own advice. Also some foods are designed to ensure the dog does not need to eat large quanities so you have to use the manufacturer guidelines along with trial and error. Some say high protein for well exercised dogs but advice for Goldens is that at least for the first year is not to over exercise but until recently I felt Scrabble was too thin and eating 2 x 200g a day (4scoops), I also thought her coat could be better. Wafcol salmon (up to 600g) was recommended which has 24% protein with 'built in' fish oils for her coat but I have also been told her protein level in food should be nearer 20%. Today I went to get food and was told it's not so much the protein level but the absotion of the protein that was important and very few were available in fish. In the end she is looking good on it so I will stick with it. She's not a big Retriever and still has about 500g (200g in the morning and 300g in the evening) so you must just keep an eye on her, check her ribs and start with the guidelines on your chosen food and adjust to suit you. Personally I would feed 3 times a day at this age with the aim of dropping to twice by the time she gets to a year. The quantity should change with her size


----------

